# Tenacity for nutsedge



## RAD1986 (Jul 13, 2018)

So I recently ordered a bottle of tenacity for crabgrass and nutsedge. As it said on product description it kills yellow nutsedge.

I've since seen a product called Sedgehammer for nutsedge.

I'm fairly certain that I have yellow nutsedge I just wondering how everyone's results with tenacity for nutsedge control has been?


----------



## ajssbp (Apr 22, 2020)

Works for me. Takes about 5-7 days to see yellowing and it progresses from there. I usually spray the leaves and then also stick my spray nozzle right at the base of the plant and give it a quick squirt too for good measure. I haven't felt and need to add sedgehammer to my arsenal.


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

In my experience, tenacity turns it brown, but sometimes doesn't knock it all the way out.
The hose-end sedge killer stuff at HD kills it quick, and is cheap.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Sedghammer works...I got the 1 packet of powder to tank mix but since I only had a small area I used just a little, mixed it up & within a week the nutsedge was done....


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I find Tenacity to be about 50/50 on Yellow Nutsedge. I'll walk past 6 plants and spray them all identically. Half will look injured pretty quick and die, the other half look like they never met me. I find Sulfentrazone to be about 90% and it is my go-to for Nutsedge, but if I'm out with Tenacity and see some I'll give it a taste.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

Sedgehammer reliably works. I have no experience with using Tenacity.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

has anyone mixed tenacity and sedgehammer?

The Tenacity label doesn't list it as being tested together.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> has anyone mixed tenacity and sedgehammer?
> 
> The Tenacity label doesn't list it as being tested together.


Are you trying to kill it more dead? Because Sedgehammer has no trouble killing nutsedge in my experience. If I hit nutsedge with Sedgehammer it's as good as dead.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

TheEggMan said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone mixed tenacity and sedgehammer?
> ...


you had me LOL @TheEggMan ! Yes, i want to kill it MORE dead!

but seriously, i was doing blanket spray of tenacity primarily for Nimblewill. there is one section of the lawn that also has nutsedge, so i thought about combining just for that section. if the Tenacity doesn't kill it, i'll hit it with some sedgehammer... probably next year. but yes, i certainly could do a separate tank of just sedgehammer.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I've had luck with this https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/shopping?q=tbn:ANd9GcTDJklpbPe34G6aTMyEJDLVyENubhO0jcF5MJH8YXefDB0yVYtg

Cheaper than Sedgehammer. One app worked for me.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> I've had luck with this https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/shopping?q=tbn:ANd9GcTDJklpbPe34G6aTMyEJDLVyENubhO0jcF5MJH8YXefDB0yVYtg
> 
> Cheaper than Sedgehammer. One app worked for me.


Yep, that's Sulfentrazone.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

NJ-lawn said:


> I've had luck with this https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/shopping?q=tbn:ANd9GcTDJklpbPe34G6aTMyEJDLVyENubhO0jcF5MJH8YXefDB0yVYtg
> 
> Cheaper than Sedgehammer. One app worked for me.


That's not really cheaper is it? I get a packet of SedgeHammer for about $15. That makes 1 gallon (64oz). The Ortho product is about $7 and change for 24 oz.

I suppose if you don't need much it would be ok. But I live in a warm humid climate and I'm fighting nutsedge from late May till late September. I go through gallons of the stuff in a season.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

TheEggMan said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I've had luck with this https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/shopping?q=tbn:ANd9GcTDJklpbPe34G6aTMyEJDLVyENubhO0jcF5MJH8YXefDB0yVYtg
> ...


There are more cost effective options for big yards and those playing whack-a-mole with sedge...

I paid $53 delivered for an 8 ounce bottle of 39% sulfentrazone, which will mix to make 43 gallons of solution at a cost of $1.19 /gallon.

You could also get the 1.3oz landscaper bottle of Sedgehammer for ~$65 instead of the packets, it comes with a little measuring spoon and makes 40 gallons, one spoon at a time for $1.60 per gallon. You need to add your own surfactant to this version though.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

Yeah, I saw the 1.3 oz bottle of Sedgehammer. It breaks even for me at about 4 gallons which is about what I'm using a year. So, going forward I'll probably buy that.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

BTW - I normally use Hi-Yield "Sticker Spreader" for a surfactant. But I've always wondered if I could use Dawn dishwashing detergent, or is it "ionic"?

Hi-Yield Sticker Spreader smells/feels like some sort of vegetable soap. I wonder if Murphy's Oil Soap would work.


----------

